# Lack of security



## aykalam (Apr 12, 2010)

CNN reporting from Cairo about the security situation and the growing problem of illegal weapons

Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com - Illegal guns flood Egypt's streets


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

and yet people still ask us about buying in the red sea resorts ... is it only a few of us who watch what is going on?


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

aykalam said:


> CNN reporting from Cairo about the security situation and the growing problem of illegal weapons
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com - Illegal guns flood Egypt's streets


First of all those people on the video, they do not know know how to handle a gun even if it smacked them on the head which is even more scary. They'll probably end up shooting themselves by mistake.

Secondly, yes you are right, how the hell can people buy a property here right now.
I mean they could nationalize the whole lot and confiscate all property belonging to foreigners.


----------



## Sonrisa (Sep 2, 2010)

aykalam said:


> CNN reporting from Cairo about the security situation and the growing problem of illegal weapons
> 
> Video - Breaking News Videos from CNN.com - Illegal guns flood Egypt's streets


Yes scary stuff. I particularly hate seeing small children holding guns with their tiny hands. Some rudimentary hand made weapons, some more sophisticated like the one with the electric stores. I understand many buy them to protect their neighobourhoods and families, but scary that almost everyone appears to have guns in (socalled) post-revolutionary Egypt. Things can go wrong pretty quickly


----------



## marenostrum (Feb 19, 2011)

Sonrisa said:


> Yes scary stuff. I particularly hate seeing small children holding guns with their tiny hands. Some rudimentary hand made weapons, some more sophisticated like the one with the electric stores. I understand many buy them to protect their neighobourhoods and families, but scary that almost everyone appears to have guns in (socalled) post-revolutionary Egypt. Things can go wrong pretty quickly


where were these guns before the revolution? 

Was it just not talked about?

I'm starting to think along Chris' lines ie crime has always been quite high in Cairo regardless what the media always said.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

marenostrum said:


> where were these guns before the revolution?
> 
> Was it just not talked about?
> 
> I'm starting to think along Chris' lines ie crime has always been quite high in Cairo regardless what the media always said.




Exactly... although why anyone would believe the official crime figures is strange, after all according to the government there are no street children, no sexual harassment, no poverty


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

MaidenScotland said:


> and yet people still ask us about buying in the red sea resorts ... is it only a few of us who watch what is going on?


And people are still buying!!!!! I know we haven't seen any of the violence or the protests, but even so, they must be nuts. Never mind the double and triple selling of apartments, including corridors in the apartment size, and unfinished developments. Not a good time to buy, who knows what the new government will do, if we ever get one...
Have heard lots of reports of bag snatching and car break ins recently, even some house/apartment break ins, especially in the expat areas.


----------



## MaidenScotland (Jun 6, 2009)

Helen Ellis said:


> And people are still buying!!!!! I know we haven't seen any of the violence or the protests, but even so, they must be nuts. Never mind the double and triple selling of apartments, including corridors in the apartment size, and unfinished developments. Not a good time to buy, who knows what the new government will do, if we ever get one...




It would seem so,


----------

